# Old Timer's Secret Santa 2014 - Entrants from 2013 Please Read



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Alright guys 

Hope everyone has had a good bank holiday weekend. My calendar for the next few months is crazy busy already and so I am kicking this off ASAP as a result (I know how you all like to have ample time to shop  ).

Sadly, with the time I have available, increasing member numbers isn't on the cards at the moment. It gets very hard saying yes to some and no to others. There has to be a ceiling somewhere and the size of SS last year seemed to work really well, plus I know there was at least one other SS in Dog Chat last year, giving the chance for others to get involved. If by some miracle I have more time available towards the end of Sept it is also possible I could run a second one if people wish.

So, below you will see a list of all of last year's participants. Usernames are listed for the amount of dogs entered, ie. Babycham has five dogs, so is listed five times. Please can you post on this thread, confirming that you will be entering, and also listing how many dog's you are entering, and their names. If you have say three dogs but only want one present, that's fine, just state one present, then all three of your dog's names.

This list will be updated as and when people let me know. Green means you have been adjusted as per your post. If I like your post that means I have actioned and not just read your post. If I reply and haven't liked it is because I'm not on the Mac to action the spreadsheet at that moment.

**ATTENTION* Secret Santa is something that I do in MY spare time. I do it because I enjoy it, but I volunteer my free time to do so. I will not be bullied into a decision regarding anything. If people wish to PM or have opinions that is obviously perfectly acceptable. But I will not be swayed or pushed into a decision because of it. There is another Secret Santa WITH SPACES being run here for people who wish to join:
*
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/377162-secret-santa-paws-2014-interest.html

Any issues feel free to drop me a PM 

*Please note the cut off to confirm is Friday 29th Aug at 7pm.
*
*Alice Childress
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Babycham2002
Ballybee
Ballybee
Bearcub
Bearcub
Beris
BessieDog
Bobbyw
CaliDog
Charleigh
Coffee
FireDog
FireDog
FireDog
FireDog
FireDog
Foxyrockmeister
Foxyrockmeister
Freddie and Frank
Freddie and Frank
Freddie and Frank
GingerRogers
Goldstar
Helbo
H0lly
H0lly
LabradorLaura
LabradorLaura
Lexi Lou2
Lexi Lou2
Lexi Lou2
Lipsthefish
LouiseH
LouiseH
McKenzie
Micky93
Milliepoochie
Phoolf
Phoolf
Pogo
Pogo
Pointermum
Pointermum
Pupcakes
Pupcakes
Sailor
Simply Sardonic
Simply Sardonic
Simply Sardonic
Tarnus
Tattoogirl73
Tattoogirl73
Tattoogirl73
Terrencesmum
Terrencesmum
Tillymint
toffee44
toffee44*


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm entering 

One dog, going by the name of Maggie :yesnod:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Confirm Millie Moo in please 

Thank You GS  Much excited to take part again this year


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sign me up please GS.

Five dogs.

Bunty 

Tula

Precious

Luna

Starla.

Many Thanks.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Me please 

One present for Alfie, Angel and Jack to share 

Thanks for running SS again GS - much excitement already


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Im in with 2 (Dora and Otis)  xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

You can confirm my 2 entries


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I confirm Harvey and Bruno for me please!

I'm so excited already! Thank you GS!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hahaha I blink and there are six replies :laugh: Why am I surprised, you lot are all xmas addicts like me


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't do this SS but I hope you all enjoy


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes please  

Two dogs - Florence and Freya

Thanks for doing it again GS


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Please . Two dogs; Kilo and Rudi .


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi

I'm confused? So I can't enter because I didn't do it last year?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Confirm my two please , thanks again GS :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Us please!

3 dogs:

Bob

Rogue

Gypsy


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Me please  

And just for Eddie as usual


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm confused? So I can't enter because I didn't do it last year?


Hi Hanwombat

Unfortunately I do not physically have time to remove the current ceiling on this SS. If I could, I would. In previous years I was a student and had 8 hours per week in uni and the rest of my time to fit in part time work and my deadlines. Last year I had my dissertation etc in and this year I work full time, have the dogs, do volunteer work and am studying 2 x postgrad qualifications as part of my job. That's whilst trying to stay sane and not make my OH hate me.

If I remove the ceiling numbers will shoot through the roof. They always do. There has to be a cut off; sadly some people do not hold up their end of the deal and post presents out. I do not have the time nor the funds to replace multiple presents in the run up to Christmas. The current number is about the maximum I have the time to chase up. There was another SS last year done in Dog Chat, and people are free to start their own.

If I could remove the ceiling I really would. I do this in my spare time out of the goodness of my heart. Genuinely. There is nothing stopping anyone else from doing the same. However, I cannot, and will not, sign myself up for more than I can physically take on. That isn't fair to me (or my dogs, or my OH).


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm confused? So I can't enter because I didn't do it last year?


It's a shame really... I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm confused? So I can't enter because I didn't do it last year?


Currently yes that would be how it stands.

I know GS spends alot of hours organising / chasing up people re the Secret Santa.

For the last 3 years it has got bigger and bigger which resulted in more and more chasing up / time spent.

Im sure GS wont mind me mentioning now she has finished uni she is starting her new job in a few weeks (I believe ) so this is one of the reasons numbers were decided to be limited compared to previous years. Ie naturally starting with those who took part last year and kept to the strict rules ;-)

I believe anyone who was late posting and didnt stick to the rules last year has also not been invited to participate this year.

There was also concerns raised in previous years that when the SS got bigger there was alot more dogs who people didnt really know. Which defeated the point of the SS - It also become quite competative in an odd way.

Its a really tough one as there is no way it could be inclusive of everyone so to speak - It just wouldnt be physically possible or fair on the person / people organising.

So for now (As GS says in the initial post it may well be opened up depending on numbers or a second SS organised) it is initially open to those who participated last year to get an idea of numbers.

Its a really tough one and I dont envy GS for having to be the one who makes / distributes the rules (although I know she spent alot of time talking to people re their views so it is not just the opionion of GS) and as I am not in a position to offer my time to help (Will be a tad busy later this year :laugh I fully support her decisions.

I would keep an eye and see how things develop


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

SS Paws is running again. Slightly stricter criteria to avoid issues.  Just to put another option out there for the "newbies"


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Yup, I'm in! Just the one dog.

Thanks for doing this again!

I realise what a mammoth task organising this is, and that there has to be a ceiling. Obviously lots of people will want to join in, but increasing the numbers would be a nightmare. I do hope people understand, and start another SS if they can't join this one. 

But just an idea - why not keep a reserve list (first come, first served) in case people from last year drop out?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Currently yes that would be how it stands.
> 
> I know GS spends alot of hours organising / chasing up people re the Secret Santa.
> 
> ...


I get that, I really do and I support the decision, but it doesn't stop us from being gutted that there's no way we can take part. I tried really hard last year to be involved and got turned down.

As for not knowing other dogs that we'll. I'd be entering Skip (I'm sure people know him) and everyone knows Io, so really, that's a moot point.

I'm sorry to sound like a stroppy teenager but we really have no chance because we couldn't take part. It's not like we didn't want to, we _couldn't_.

But hey, that's just my opinion. The opinion of someone from the outside.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm confused? So I can't enter because I didn't do it last year?


Can understand why numbers are limited, it must be a PITA to organise.

Personally I would not want to join something like this - my boy gets too many presents at christmas already. And 2 we do a motorbike event taking presents to a local orphanage. So if anyone wants to donate some toys for that - it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> I get that, I really do and I support the decision, but it doesn't stop us from being gutted that there's no way we can take part. I tried really hard last year to be involved and got turned down.
> 
> As for not knowing other dogs that we'll. I'd be entering Skip (I'm sure people know him) and everyone knows Io, so really, that's a moot point.
> 
> ...


I completely, 100% understand. I do. The problem is, where do we draw the line? We had 125 dogs in one year. Do I stop it at 120. 150, 200? Never? If I were to increase it a bit this year, how much by, and how do I decide who gets in and who doesn't? I genuinely can't figure out how to open it up but restrict it.

I am not opposed to it if someone can provide me with a fair and just solution. But is picking names out of a hat really good enough? Even then there would have to be criteria, ie. VIP status or long standing member to establish that basic element of trust with posting out. I am open to suggestions, but I would rather people PM me with them as I fear they may get lost on this thread.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> I get that, I really do and I support the decision, but it doesn't stop us from being gutted that there's no way we can take part. I tried really hard last year to be involved and got turned down.
> 
> As for not knowing other dogs that we'll. I'd be entering Skip (I'm sure people know him) and everyone knows Io, so really, that's a moot point.
> 
> ...


It's not a case of making an 'inside' and an 'outside' group and there is no need to split the forum over it. GS worked incredibly hard last year and the year before running the SS and at the end of the day is only human. The fact is is that there are a LOT more people on here these days and if changes it for one individual then she would have to open it for everyone - it could mean hundreds of entrants and no possible way of keeping track. People would end up with no gifts after spending hours and money searching for the right things and a lot of people would end up falling to the sidelines. There has to be a cut off point somewhere.

There is another SS running which has kindly been set up by CanineK9 and there is nothing stopping you starting your own. There is, however, no need to take it out on GS.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GoldenShadow said:


> I completely, 100% understand. I do. The problem is, where do we draw the line? We had 125 dogs in one year. Do I stop it at 120. 150, 200? Never? If I were to increase it a bit this year, how much by, and how do I decide who gets in and who doesn't? I genuinely can't figure out how to open it up but restrict it.
> 
> I am not opposed to it if someone can provide me with a fair and just solution. But is picking names out of a hat really good enough? Even then there would have to be criteria, ie. VIP status or long standing member to establish that basic element of trust with posting out. I am open to suggestions, but I would rather people PM me with them as I fear they may get lost on this thread.


Well, last year the criteria was VIP status. That makes loads of sense to me. Because I can understand the nightmare it must be and trust issues with people who haven't been around that long.

I just can't help but feel absolutely gutted that there is no chance, none whatsoever that others can take part. People who are here every day. But I totally understand your point too.

It's a catch 22. I kept up with it all last year and it was lovely seeing it all unfold, but I was devastated that I couldn't take part when I would really have loved to.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Micky93 said:


> It's not a case of making an 'inside' and an 'outside' group and there is no need to split the forum over it. GS worked incredibly hard last year and the year before running the SS and at the end of the day is only human. The fact is is that there are a LOT more people on here these days and if changes it for one individual then she would have to open it for everyone - it could mean hundreds of entrants and no possible way of keeping track. People would end up with no gifts after spending hours and money searching for the right things and a lot of people would end up falling to the sidelines. There has to be a cut off point somewhere.
> 
> There is another SS running which has kindly been set up by CanineK9 and there is nothing stopping you starting your own. There is, however, no need to take it out on GS.


I did not and am not, in any way taking it out on GS. Why would I? I totally understand her point. I truly do. But I'm just giving another point of view. Please do not make this out like I'm having a 'go' at anyone. I would never do such a thing.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

My two cents - if you are going to limit it to a few pre-selected people then maybe it should be done via PM rather than as an open forum as i could see it creating unnecessary bad feelings.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> Well, last year the criteria was VIP status. That makes loads of sense to me. Because I can understand the nightmare it must be and trust issues with people who haven't been around that long.
> 
> I just can't help but feel absolutely gutted that there is no chance, none whatsoever that others can take part. People who are here every day. But I totally understand your point too.
> 
> It's a catch 22. I kept up with it all last year and it was lovely seeing it all unfold, but I was devastated that I couldn't take part when I would really have loved to.


I haven't 100% said that there is no possible way things will change this year. Currently I haven't come up with a solution of how to fairly open it up yet restrict it. All I can think is allow X places and draw names from a hat, but then next year I don't feel I can keep adding 10 names per year because numbers will still increase significantly year on year?

There is another SS in Dog Chat open if you wish to participate in that? I fear that if I do open this up a bit more, that will lower the numbers of the other SS which makes that less fun to be involved with. At the end of the day people are sending me their personal details with regards to addresses and the like. I know there are people in this SS who will not participate in another one run by someone else because they don't like 'sharing' their details so to speak. I don't think I would to be honest. That is a big reason of why I keep doing it year on year and why I nearly always automatically enrol the same people.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks again GS for organising this. 

Would love to take part with my three again please. 

So that's Freddie
Frank
Bella


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

AJ600 said:


> My two cents - if you are going to limit it to a few pre-selected people then maybe it should be done via PM rather than as an open forum as i could see it creating unnecessary bad feelings.


The reason there are threads is because there are Likes and Dislikes threads, as well as photos on Xmas Day. I understand and appreciate your suggestion, but this is the online place everyone meets/interacts which is why it stays. There is another SS running which has spaces to be filled, all it needs is people to go and sign up. The same members like joining the one I do because I have done it for a few years and they know the score. I see no reason why people cannot simply join the other one which has spaces.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm in again. Thanks for organising it again GS 

Two dogs:

Kes
Targ


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

GoldenShadow said:


> The reason there are threads is because there are Likes and Dislikes threads, as well as photos on Xmas Day. I understand and appreciate your suggestion, but this is the online place everyone meets/interacts which is why it stays. There is another SS running which has spaces to be filled, all it needs is people to go and sign up. The same members like joining the one I do because I have done it for a few years and they know the score. I see no reason why people cannot simply join the other one which has spaces.


But then you need to appreciate it that it would cause upset.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

AJ600 said:


> My two cents - if you are going to limit it to a few pre-selected people then maybe it should be done via PM rather than as an open forum as i could see it creating unnecessary bad feelings.


Its a Pet Forums SS - People who talk / met / know each other through PF.

A huge part of the fun for participants and non Participants alike is the photo threads and getting to know each other threads.

Threads shouldn't need to be hidden or topics discussed about via PM for fear of upsetting others.

It is a public forum after all.

GS has been more than open about the SS and reasons behind decisions - I think the majority will understand albeit of course be disappointed but there are alternatives and of course no reason why anyone cannot set up a SS of their own.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

AJ600 said:


> But then you need to appreciate it that it would cause upset.


But why should people be upset when there is another Secret Santa that still has spaces? As I said, I may very well do a second one if people wish.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> My two cents - if you are going to limit it to a few pre-selected people then maybe it should be done via PM rather than as an open forum as i could see it creating unnecessary bad feelings.


This would be my thinking too. After all this is a public forum, and that means people who can't enter will want to post and perhaps be offended they can't enter. To keep it 'drama free' I'd have just sent PM's out to everyone ( not that anyone is getting dramatic, but the potential for that to happen is there I guess )

I'm still a relative newbie and while I do feel I'm integrating well and getting to know people's dogs better, I still don't know all the members & their dogs posting here, so it's doubtful I would/could have signed up. But I may look into another one if someone hosts one!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

AJ600 said:


> But then you need to appreciate it that it would cause upset.


What's so special about this SS in comparison to the other one which people can participate in? I truly don't understand. It's clear we can't have a huge en masse PF SS because it would be a nightmare, so it's far more logical to have the smaller ones such as the one Canine kindly organises. People are, as already said, free to start their own. If I was not partaking in either SS already I would certainly start one up


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> This would be my thinking too. After all this is a public forum, and that means people who can't enter will want to post and perhaps be offended they can't enter. To keep it 'drama free' I'd have just sent PM's out to everyone ( not that anyone is getting dramatic, but the potential for that to happen is there I guess )
> 
> I'm still a relative newbie and while I do feel I'm integrating well and getting to know people's dogs better, I still don't know all the members & their dogs posting here, so it's doubtful I would/could have signed up. But I may look into another one if someone hosts one!


I can only send out one PM a minute. That is another reason I can't make it hugely bigger. It physically takes so much time to send out all the details.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> This would be my thinking too. After all this is a public forum, and that means people who can't enter will want to post and perhaps be offended they can't enter. To keep it 'drama free' I'd have just sent PM's out to everyone ( not that anyone is getting dramatic, but the potential for that to happen is there I guess )
> 
> I'm still a relative newbie and while I do feel I'm integrating well and getting to know people's dogs better, I still don't know all the members & their dogs posting here, so it's doubtful I would/could have signed up. But I may look into another one if someone hosts one!


You cant' send out PMs to lots of people anymore sadly and there is a time limit between each PM so PM's would be very time consuming and a logistical nightmare. :thumbdown:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think I must smell. Or GS must have a crown on her head or something. I don`t know :laugh: :lol:
But yes I get why GS is doing it this way. Last year I had someone who decided to not send the 2 gifts that they promised. They were a relative newbie. It can get stressy and slightly annoying chasing people up. And I felt bad when people sent money to cover presents. If you know that people will send, as they have done so before its a huge weight lifted. Technically I`m taking a risk- I actually have money away in case its needed. But for now I`m hoping everyone does it right and carefully selecting who goes in.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't see what the issue is personally , there is another SS that people can join 

I personally like that GS does one for members who one I trust with my details, two i've met with a lot of them in "real life" and three if it's too big it's too complicated to try and guess who the SS are :lol: 

As it's been said doing it through PM's is not realistic at all. 

Why moan, do your own


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> I think I must smell. Or GS must have a crown on her head or something. I don`t know :laugh: :lol:
> But yes I get why GS is doing it this way. Last year I had someone who decided to not send the 2 gifts that they promised. They were a relative newbie. It can get stressy and slightly annoying chasing people up. And I felt bad when people sent money to cover presents. If you know that people will send, as they have done so before its a huge weight lifted. Technically I`m taking a risk- I actually have money away in case its needed. But for now I`m hoping everyone does it right and carefully selecting who goes in.


That's a shame Canine, but it helps illustrate the point to others I hope, it's not as easy as people think! I do a simple christmas card exchange on another forum and even that's a pain to run with 20 or so people :lol:

Maybe you need a post limit this year or something? Its a shame but the few will often ruin it for others.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> That's a shame Canine, but it helps illustrate the point to others I hope, it's not as easy as people think! I do a simple christmas card exchange on another forum and even that's a pain to run with 20 or so people :lol:
> 
> Maybe you need a post limit this year or something? Its a shame but the few will often ruin it for others.


Yep we have a 100 plus posts needed


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Canine K9 said:


> Yep we have a 100 plus posts needed


I wouldn't run it for any members who have been on here less than 6 months personally. It only take a day or two to rack up a 100 posts . I wouldn't want some stranger on here knowing my address after so little time :yikes:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pointermum said:


> I wouldn't run it for any members who have been on here less than 6 months personally. It only take a day or two to rack up a 100 posts . I wouldn't want some stranger on here knowing my address after so little time :yikes:


Lol thats actually a really good point, and something I think I will do


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> I wouldn't run it for any members who have been on here less than 6 months personally. It only take a day or two to rack up a 100 posts . I wouldn't want some stranger on here knowing my address after so little time :yikes:


So true. If they've been active for 6 months they're more likely to still be active in December. Lots of people join for a month and then stop posting.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

To be fair, I don't think anyone is moaning. Just maybe a little miffed they couldn't join in. To be honest, that's to be expected on an open forum when there is a cap on how many can take part.

I've hosted a SS and a Christmas Card exchange in the past on another forum I'm on and I know how hard it can be to contact everyone and follow up etc. We've dropped the SS exchanges now, but the Xmas card list is still going strong


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in. Just the one - Alfie


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

AJ600 said:


> Can understand why numbers are limited, it must be a PITA to organise.
> 
> Personally I would not want to join something like this - my boy gets too many presents at christmas already. And 2 we do a motorbike event taking presents to a local orphanage. So if anyone wants to donate some toys for that - it would be greatly appreciated.


just reposting my original point.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

AJ600 said:


> My two cents - if you are going to limit it to a few pre-selected people then maybe it should be done via PM rather than as an open forum as i could see it creating unnecessary bad feelings.


To be fair though, I don't think GS can win in this situation. If she'd done that, and people not involved had found out that in itself would have felt excluding and who would have been blamed? GS! She's doing this out of the kindness of her heart, and yet, any bad feelings are put out on her as she's seen to be the one making the decisions - but she's got to draw the line somewhere, and someone is always going to be disappointed.

Saying that, I completely get that some members who were not around/able to join last year, but are now active members must be sad  I'm sure GS is sad about it too! I know I am, I'd love Skip to be part of it!

I'm pleased to hear that k9Canine is doing another one though, and with stricter criteria than last year, as I think it would make sense to have two, very well run SS's for active, well known members. There are too many active members for just one...


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Alice Childress said:


> To be fair though, I don't think GS can win in this situation. If she'd done that, and people not involved had found out that in itself would have felt excluding and who would have been blamed? GS! She's doing this out of the kindness of her heart, and yet, any bad feelings are put out on her as she's seen to be the one making the decisions - but she's got to draw the line somewhere, and someone is always going to be disappointed.
> 
> Saying that, I completely get that some members who were not around/able to join last year, but are now active members must be sad  I'm sure GS is sad about it too! I know I am, I'd love Skip to be part of it!
> 
> I'm pleased to hear that k9Canine is doing another one though, and with stricter criteria than last year, as I think it would make sense to have two, very well run SS's for active, well known members. There are too many active members for just one...


Goodness, I must sound like a right cow. I am not taking anything away from GS in this at all.

Like I said - it would not be something I would participate in, in anycase. But I can understand people being upset at not being included.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

For my original post - I wasn't complaining btw - just confused.

I have signed up for k9s


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Well, last year the criteria was VIP status. That makes loads of sense to me. Because I can understand the nightmare it must be and trust issues with people who haven't been around that long.
> 
> I just can't help but feel absolutely gutted that there is no chance, none whatsoever that others can take part. People who are here every day. But I totally understand your point too.
> 
> It's a catch 22. I kept up with it all last year and it was lovely seeing it all unfold, but I was devastated that I couldn't take part when I would really have loved to.


Devastated?  There's at least one other Secret Santa happening on the forum, I'm pretty sure they all work in the same way so I can't see what the issue is. GS has explained her reasons more times than she should have had to. There's currently spaces on CanineK9's SS. I just don't get it


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

lipsthefish said:


> Devastated?  There's at least one other Secret Santa happening on the forum, I'm pretty sure they all work in the same way so I can't see what the issue is. GS has explained her reasons more times than she should have had to. There's currently spaces on CanineK9's SS. I just don't get it


Like I said, last time I really, really wanted to take part and when I got turned down, I didn't take part in any.

It's very different from the inside looking out. I have said that I more than understand where GS is coming from. Maybe some others could look at things from the other side too without just assuming we're being petty?

I'm not the only one that feels that way, but no matter.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lipsthefish said:


> Devastated?  There's at least one other Secret Santa happening on the forum, I'm pretty sure they all work in the same way so I can't see what the issue is. GS has explained her reasons more times than she should have had to. There's currently spaces on CanineK9's SS. I just don't get it


Maybe they are devastated as the members they get on well with and interact with daily are members of the GS SS? Which might be part of the issue they are upset they won't get a chance to be involved with people they interact with each day.

BTW I'm not interested in SS, and I totally get where GS is coming from, I can see that side, but I can also see other peoples, if their forum friends are in one SS then yes I can see them being devastated not being part of it.

I will be in neither SS but posts like this belittling other peoples feelings get on my nerves... Sorry GS I'll pee off now...

Good luck with the SS.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie and I would like to be part of your SS again this year please  

It was wonderful last year - really enjoyable.

So:

Charlie would like a present from secret Santa paws please.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Maybe they are devastated as the members they get on well with and interact with daily are members of the GS SS? Which might be part of the issue they are upset they won't get a chance to be involved with people they interact with each day.
> 
> BTW I'm not interested in SS, and I totally get where GS is coming from, I can see that side, but I can also see other peoples, if their forum friends are in one SS then yes I can see them being devastated not being part of it.
> 
> ...


I'm not belittling anyone - I am genuinely confused about the whole thing. There's another ss running so if anyone is so sad about not being in one why not just join the other. The ss is about having fun and making dogs happy...it shouldn't matter which ss it is, it's all about the dogs.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lipsthefish said:


> I'm not belittling anyone - I am genuinely confused about the whole thing. There's another ss running so if anyone is so sad about not being in one why not just join the other. The ss is about having fun and making dogs happy...it shouldn't matter which ss it is, it's all about the dogs.


Again.....................

"Maybe they are devastated as the members they get on well with and interact with daily are members of the GS SS? Which might be part of the issue they are upset they won't get a chance to be involved with people they interact with each day."


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OP updated. Give me a holler if I've missed you.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> I'm not belittling anyone - I am genuinely confused about the whole thing. There's another ss running so if anyone is so sad about not being in one why not just join the other. The ss is about having fun and making dogs happy...it shouldn't matter which ss it is, it's all about the dogs.


Its not tho is it? It is about the owners too, and maybe some people would like to take part in an SS with people they chat to on here. As has been said easy to have the "I dont understand" attitude when its not you who has been excluded.

SS can be one huge total nightmare, and I dont envy anyone setting one up, massive one runs most years on another forum I am on and has led to members leaving, getting banned etc etc, but it was open to all who had a certain number of posts/ time on the forum, so as you can imagine someone was always going to be disappointed/ let down..... sadly.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Just the one dog (Lucky) for me GS  


I honestly can't see what the issue is, one SS isn't superior to the other and I can understand why it would be difficult to let some extra people join in this one but not others. 
Surely that would hurt feelings more and make it unfair


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Confirming 2 entries Harvey and Chance


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Me too please

With Zab and Mylo 

Can't believe it's here again already 
All our presents from last year are still alive and going strong one of the KONG toys is missing a leg but the leg is still being used


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I am in please. Just the one unique and original L'il Ginge


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

Could you squeeze me in, please? One dog,Lady.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Me and Izzy will be in again this year! Sorry for not being around as much - wedding stuff took over for a while!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I think you do an amazing job organizing as so I'm up for it again. Just two dogs this year, Opie and tricky woo


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes please count me in would love to do it again with 1 x Tilly


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Devastated?  There's at least one other Secret Santa happening on the forum, I'm pretty sure they all work in the same way so I can't see what the issue is. GS has explained her reasons more times than she should have had to. There's currently spaces on CanineK9's SS. I just don't get it


Just to say I don't want in on the SS, nor did I really last year. Alfie has more then enough of everything and I didn't get him anything and donated toys and food to rescues.
TBH I also didn't like the thought of being refused it either.

However I can certainly see where people would be upset by not being included in lets face it the main and original secret santa on the forum. The most frequent posters on this forum are in this SS. 
If the other one were the same, why not give up your place on this one and give it to another member and join the other? 

It is easy from your position as an 'insider' to say why be upset, but you are included and others not.
I know there is another one, but perhaps the people who are excluded feel close to those in this one and know their dogs and like them and would like to buy a gift for one of them.

Also, as there are people in that one who are lesser known maybe they wouldn't feel comfortable giving out their address to a possible relative stranger.

Again, I don't want in either of them, but it's so easy for you as an insider to not understand how someone looking in from the outside would feel.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes please count us in  
One dog (Teddy) 
Thank you GS for everything you do xx


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> To be fair though, I don't think GS can win in this situation. If she'd done that, and people not involved had found out that in itself would have felt excluding and who would have been blamed? GS! She's doing this out of the kindness of her heart, and yet, any bad feelings are put out on her as she's seen to be the one making the decisions - but she's got to draw the line somewhere, and someone is always going to be disappointed.
> 
> Saying that, I completely get that some members who were not around/able to join last year, but are now active members must be sad  I'm sure GS is sad about it too! I know I am, I'd love Skip to be part of it!
> 
> I'm pleased to hear that k9Canine is doing another one though, and with stricter criteria than last year, as I think it would make sense to have two, very well run SS's for active, well known members. *There are too many active members for just one*...


I think that's the issue! It would seem unfair if active members who have been here for years weren't allowed to take part because they didn't do it last year! With having 2, less will be left out. I am so thankful to Caninek9 for arranging SSPaws which was fabulous fun last year! It shouldn't be a popularity contest but sadly to some it looks that way! I don't want SSP to look like the 'reject' group because it is so well organised, looks like some are seeing it that way! And we have such a giggle! If anyone is looking at this thread and feeling hard done by, please take a look at the SSP and check the rules for that!  there is really no need for the divide, I was looking back over SSP threads before and noticed a few members on here have been excellent with advice and when a member on SSP failed to comply and disappeared with her gifts, a few were generous enough to donate!

Hope everyone has fun  and 'merry christmas'


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes please - 1 x Dodger confirming

Thanks so much for organising again GS!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Yay that time of the year again!! I would love to take part again 


Can you please put cali down  




YAY CHRISTMAS TIME!!!!!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am finding it hard to believe what I have been reading on this thread. Just look at the number of pf members on here that might want to join in! I don't understand why there is a fuss, it's a fun thing for Christmas not a competition. I took part two years ago and remember there being a problem with pressies not being sent ending up with the organiser spending forever sorting it out. Even with just two separate ss groups I'm sure those in charge will be spending hours and hours of their free time making it work smoothly. 

I would like to thank Goldenshadow and CanineK9 for being willing to take on the Secret Santa groups, you are both superstars :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just to cheer this thread up abit!

ONLY 121 DAYS TO GO!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

It doesn't matter which SS you are in. The dog will not understand who the gift is from let alone which hat it was drawn from. And by 3PM on Christmas Day you should be in the same state. Bah humbug.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay, love a christmas photo to get us in the mood!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Count me in please, for two dogs/presents...

Toppa and George


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes please - 1 McKenzie.

(As usual, if my location causes difficulties I'm happy to sit out)


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I recognise that wrapping paper!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I really wanted to take part in this one last year but i didnt have my dog at the time


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

pogo said:


> Just to cheer this thread up abit!
> 
> ONLY 121 DAYS TO GO!


Oh my god. Scary.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

pogo said:


> Just to cheer this thread up abit!
> 
> ONLY 121 DAYS TO GO!


Oh my god. Scary. 

Eta....121days, not the photo.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Yes please 

2 pickles, Branston and Lily

We love SS, last year the Pickles had more presents than we did and amazingly some of them are still going strong :thumbup:

In fact the orange ball from SS 2012 from Babycham is also still alive 

Thanks again for organising GS


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Oh my god. Scary.
> 
> Eta....121days, not the photo.


haha i knew what you meant


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Yes please
> 
> 2 pickles, Branston and Lily
> 
> ...


yay I did good.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

pogo said:


> haha i knew what you meant


Are you a lover of Christmas as well as a lover of Snow then Pogo?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

cbcdesign said:


> Are you a lover of Christmas as well as a lover of Snow then Pogo?


MASSIVE lover of christmas, i'm already getting organised for it and the tree goes up in November!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

pogo said:


> MASSIVE lover of christmas, i'm already getting organised for it and the tree goes up in November!


I love christmas too, well since i don't have to work it any more :lol:

I've got all my daughters christmas presents , bloody Frozen stuff is so hard to come by i've had to buy it when it's become available to put by 

Looking forward to over analysing what to buy  :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got to work Christmas again  3rd year in a row but still love it


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> I'm not belittling anyone - I am genuinely confused about the whole thing. There's another ss running so if anyone is so sad about not being in one why not just join the other. The ss is about having fun and making dogs happy...it shouldn't matter which ss it is, it's all about the dogs.


Ok, so then why not swap over to the other one? If it really is no difference.
Just playing devils advocate, but if you see no difference, why not pop over to the other one instead and leave this one altogether?

Also it was said before it was the right amount of dogs, but old members from the past SS with new dogs can add those? Yet you cannot add a new member/dog?

I think it's lovely GS does this for you all, I really do, but this thread is kind of like there's a select group that's open to no more people on here, all those included stand up and say here and all of the outsiders can see but cannot be involved whatsoever and then told they cannot be upset about being excluded.
Sorry, but that's just how it reads to this outsider. Like at school, 'really this is a five person game'.

Like I said, this isn't about me, I don't want in, but lets not pretend there isn't just a little division here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

emmaviolet said:


> Sorry, but that's just how it reads to this outsider. Like at school, 'really this is a five person game'.
> 
> Like I said, this isn't about me, I don't want in, but lets not pretend there isn't just a little division here.


But we're NOT at school. We're all (mostly) mature, sensible adults. Surely mature, sensible adults can see the logistics and realise that it's NOT a popularity thing, it's just the way it needs to be. Sometimes in life we miss on things because of circumstances - that's life. And it's not even like people are missing out because they are perfectly able to join the other one.

I'm not suggesting people have no right to be disappointed, but let's put it in perspective. It's a secret santa.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm not fussed, I'm really not. I get both sides, but felt another opinion had to be voiced.

I get both sides. GS does a lot with this one and always has. I'm more than happy with the other SS but think that people have to be able to see both sides of the coin.

It isn't a popularity contest but it is a closed group, so naturally, people are going to feel put out. The only people who are saying that no one should feel hard done by, are the people who are already involved in this SS. 

It's a hard one, but I totally understand both sides.

I wish everyone the best of luck and lots of fun with their SSs


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*Alright guys 
*
I've actually got more time this week than I will in the next few, so if your name is in the OP, please can you send me a PM with details filled in from the following template:

My Forum Name:

My Real Name:

My Dog(s) Participating:

My Address (that I will be living at or have genuine access to through December 2014):
*PLEASE* Break your address up with commas to show which bit should go on a new line. Surprisingly confusing sometimes *

Please note that I know how many presents you are sending from the post in the OP, do let me know ASAP if this is inaccurate.

Paypal will be collected in the coming week(s) and will be what secures your place. As in, if you send me all your details, you will still need to send the Paypal donation at a later date. Part of the reason for the delay in collecting Paypal is to ensure people are still interested after the initial 'OMG SECRET SANTA!!!!' bit 

Cut off for addresses is *currently* 7pm Saturday for everyone who is active on the forum this week. If there are issues this can be re evaluated but I would like to have the spreadsheet mostly organised by that point if possible.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Ok, so then why not swap over to the other one? If it really is no difference.
> 
> *but what would be the point, that does sound like a childish idea to me and it seems like you are suggesting it just to be awkward*
> 
> ...


It is not a contest, I really get on with a few people in Caninek9's group so I don't understand why this is being turned into such a big deal. We can all see the threads and photos from each group leading up to Christmas.

Can I ask you what your suggestion would be to ensure fairness for everyone but keep the groups relatively small.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> *But we're NOT at school.* We're all (mostly) mature, sensible adults. Surely mature, sensible adults can see the logistics and realise that it's NOT a popularity thing, it's just the way it needs to be. Sometimes in life we miss on things because of circumstances - that's life. And it's not even like people are missing out because they are perfectly able to join the other one.
> 
> I'm not suggesting people have no right to be disappointed, but let's put it in perspective. It's a secret santa.


I think that's the saddest part about it actually. Everyone is a grown up here, but this sort of thing is straight out of the playground.

Again, you are speaking as one on the inside. It's a secret santa, yes, but I remember last year people saying that sometimes this is what people look forward to all year.
It's so easy for people on the inside of something to say 'oh well you miss out on things' or 'it's not a popularity contest' 'it's not personal'. You never know what is going on in peoples lives and this to them may just seem pretty personal actually. 
If people on the outside see it that way and neutrals like myself and others who do not wish to participate in either, then there may be something in it.
People are upset and a bit put out about it. There's no two ways about it.

You can join the other SS, but if you communicate more with the people in this one you may feel awkward joining the other one and feel somewhat left out because of this one. What I am saying is by no means insulting Canines SS, which I have already said to her outside of this thread what a great job she is doing.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't really see what all the fuss is about? ITS A SECRET SANTA! Honestly I know I don't really have a life but seriously I am not going to fret about not being on one persons SS group.

Besides our group is better  I'M KIDDING! They're both equally great!

Is this really the Christmas spirit ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

emmaviolet said:


> I think that's the saddest part about it actually. Everyone is a grown up here, but this sort of thing is straight out of the playground.
> 
> Again, you are speaking as one on the inside. It's a secret santa, yes, but I remember last year people saying that sometimes this is what people look forward to all year.
> It's so easy for people on the inside of something to say 'oh well you miss out on things' or 'it's not a popularity contest' 'it's not personal'. You never know what is going on in peoples lives and this to them may just seem pretty personal actually.
> ...


So what exactly do you suggest as a solution?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Im confused now..... why do you donate to paypal? is it not that you buy a gift for your selected member and post it?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I don't really see what all the fuss is about? ITS A SECRET SANTA! Honestly I know I don't really have a life but seriously I am not going to fret about not being on one persons SS group.
> 
> Besides our group is better  I'M KIDDING! They're both equally great!
> 
> Is this really the Christmas spirit ?


I know, it isn't life or death circumstances and we are all (mostly) "friends".


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Ok, so then why not swap over to the other one? If it really is no difference.
> Just playing devils advocate, but if you see no difference, why not pop over to the other one instead and leave this one altogether?
> 
> Also it was said before it was the right amount of dogs, but old members from the past SS with new dogs can add those? Yet you cannot add a new member/dog?
> ...


I 100% understand your point EmmaViolet.

For me personally there is a difference between the two SS.

I am not ashamed to say I have shared my address details with GS and Babycham in the past not only for SS reasons and have a level of trust with them. Although we have not met in real life I have spoken to both on the forum via Pm and on FB (And theres very few PF people who I have on my FB only those who I talk to regularly).

After having a member who I tried to support who turned out to be a compulsive liar with some very odd intentions (Thank god ive moved house twice since then ) I would be very careful about details being given out and sadly this also includes my work address.

For me it is about trust - And if I were unable to take part in this SS then I personally would choose to not participate.

Alot of the people involved in this SS have been members for 3-4 years and even if not so active now on the forums certainly have been in the past.

I think this situation requires undertstanding from both sides ie of course people would be dissappointed or upset to not be on the current list of participants and to make out theres no difference between the two SS I believe is slightly insensitive.

Whilst at the same time it is important we remember *WHY* these restrictions are in place.

I think we all agree that it would be impossible for one all inclusive PF Secret Santa to run.

For an all inclusive Secret Santa to run it would take a huge amount of time to be run by a single person - and even with mulitple people this could end up just making it more complicated as they have to be so rogansied between themselves to work together. Very hard if you dont know know the person and can just work things out over the internet.

There never was going to be a simple keep everyone happy solution - I just dont believe it exists and as I said in an earlier post I hold my hands up and admit I do not have time to either A) Help GoldenShadow or B) to run an alternative so for those reasons alone I stand 100% behind Goldenshadows decision.

What is possible is for everyone to understand why and to be understanding of our fellow members whether they be participating or not.

*A bit of understanding and considering the situation from another persons point of view be that someone currently not participating / who is participating or most importantly Goldenshadows position would go a long way. *


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Im confused now..... why do you donate to paypal? is it not that you buy a gift for your selected member and post it?


If a member pulls out and doesn't fulfill their side of the bargain the paypal (50p per present) then it buys the gift for the present less dog. If not used it goes to charity


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Im confused now..... why do you donate to paypal? is it not that you buy a gift for your selected member and post it?


There has been instances where people haven't sent out their gift (hence the strict criteria) any money not used for this goes to a joint decision charity


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> I know, it isn't life or death circumstances and we are all (mostly) "friends".


Yeah I could imagine if we were all trapped on a desert island and only some people were being picked to be rescued.... but that isn't the situation ( thankfully ) and thus I shall not get upset about it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I don't really see what all the fuss is about? ITS A SECRET SANTA! Honestly I know I don't really have a life but seriously I am not going to fret about not being on one persons SS group.
> 
> Besides our group is better  I'M KIDDING! They're both equally great!
> 
> Is this really the Christmas spirit ?


Uh Hmm we are meeting for walkies on Saturday :ciappa: are you suggesting I also dont have a life?   :laugh: :yesnod: :ciappa:

Millie is going to lick you to death for suggesting she has a mummy dragging her out to meet with someone who doesnt have a life :laugh:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> I know, it isn't life or death circumstances and we are all (mostly) "friends".


Um, why did you put 'friends' in quotation marks?! 

What are you implying? 

_SLEIGH BELLS RING
ARE YOU LISTENING?
IN THE LANE
SNOW IS GLISTENING
A BEAUTIFUL SIIIIGHT
WE'RE HAPPY TONIIIIGHT

WALKING IN A WINTER WONDERLAND!!!!!_


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> It is not a contest, I really get on with a few people in Caninek9's group so I don't understand why this is being turned into such a big deal. We can all see the threads and photos from each group leading up to Christmas.
> 
> Can I ask you what your suggestion would be to ensure fairness for everyone but keep the groups relatively small.


The bold bit you posted on my post is not there. But I was not saying it to be awkward or childish, I was saying it to illustrate a point.
Why would it be awkward to join the other SS instead?

I don't have one solution to it, but I don't think it fair to post a list of those who made the cut last year and say that no one else is permitted to enter.

Anyway, I will leave it there. I have things to be getting on with which cannot wait and I really don't want to throw a wet blanket on the merriment. I can just understand why people are upset and disappointed and can see that sometimes this sort of exclusion isn't nice for people, especially sometimes those who may be at a low ebb.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Im confused now..... why do you donate to paypal? is it not that you buy a gift for your selected member and post it?


1) If a member disappears off the face of the earth, their recipient can still receive a present

2) If a parcel is lost in transit, we can use the funds to ensure the recipient still has a parcel on xmas day, because it takes longer to claim back from Royal Mail/Hermes etc and this way no one is out of pocket (the claimed back funds then go back into the Paypal once received)

3) The money is donated to a dog charity agreed upon by members afterwards. It is only a 50p donation. The first year we did the donations money was donated to The Happy Staffie Rescue, last year it went to DDA Watch

Hopefully this helps to illustrate how much time and planning goes into SS. I have spent far too much of my own money when members have disappeared because I cannot have anybody let down. That is why numbers are restricted. I am limited as to how many people I can chase up and how much last minute shopping I can do.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Yeah I could imagine if we were all trapped on a desert island and only some people were being picked to be rescued.... but that isn't the situation ( thankfully ) and thus I shall not get upset about it


You make me laugh :laugh:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Uh Hmm we are meeting for walkies on Saturday :ciappa: are you suggesting I also dont have a life?   :laugh: :yesnod: :ciappa:
> 
> Millie is going to lick you to death for suggesting she has a mummy dragging her out to meet with someone who doesnt have a life :laugh:


Are we meeting on Saturday... ? This is new to me ? :ciappa:  

Oh... nooo.... not.... millie.... licks... I'll try to act sad :drool:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> There has been instances where people haven't sent out their gift (hence the strict criteria) any money not used for this goes to a joint decision charity


Blimey- IF it were to happen all good, but pre-empting it, very :thumbdown:

So sad folk just cant stick to their word.

Wasnt until this year i finally sorted my paypal out, didn't have on prior as they have messed me about no end!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Um, why did you put 'friends' in quotation marks?!
> 
> What are you implying?
> 
> ...


Don't pick on me


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*I would just like to point out nowhere in the OP does it say numbers will stay exactly as they are come what may. I did say I may do another SS if people wanted it, and I also said numbers are not likely to open up at this moment in time (because I don't have time to sort out criteria or choosing names from a hat etc this week. I only have until Sunday and that isn't enough time to allow people to see and act on whether they want to participate). No one, however, has asked me to do a second SS. Hence no movement on that front.​*


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> I think this situation requires undertstanding from both sides ie of course people would be dissappointed or upset to not be on the current list of participants and to make out theres no difference between the two SS I believe is slightly insensitive.
> 
> [/B]


Can I just say for me this is the only reason I comment on the thread, I have no interest in SS, doesn't float my boat in any shape of form, my dogs are not going to give a fiddlers who a present is from  BUT that fact that some members have been so dismissive of others peoples feelings and in some cases even mocked them p's me off.. All well and good sitting on one side of the fence, but all I can say to those who were so dismissive is, watch you don't end up at the other side of the fence at some stage because no one will care about the scelfs in your ass


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

ladydog said:


> Could you squeeze me in, please? One dog,Lady.


Will drop you a PM in case you don't see this. This SS doesn't have any spaces at the mo but this one does:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/377162-secret-santa-paws-2014-interest.html


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> *I would just like to point out nowhere in the OP does it say numbers will stay exactly as they are come what may. I did say I may do another SS if people wanted it, and I also said numbers are not likely to open up at this moment in time (because I don't have time to sort out criteria or choosing names from a hat etc this week. I only have until Sunday and that isn't enough time to allow people to see and act on whether they want to participate). No one, however, has asked me to do a second SS. Hence no movement on that front.​*


If you dont have time to extend this how would you have time to do another????


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Can I just say for me this is the only reason I comment on the thread, I have no interest in SS, doesn't float my boat in any shape of form, my dogs are not going to give a fiddlers who a present is from  BUT that fact that some members have been so dismissive of others peoples feelings and in some cases even mocked them p's me off.. All well and good sitting on one side of the fence, but all I can say to those who were so dismissive is, watch you don't end up at the other side of the fence at some stage because no one will care about the scelfs in your ass


Oh for goodness sake! IT'S NOT A POPULARITY CONTEST!!! Surely if it was to do with popularity we would have kicked off all the old ones who don't post much and would have replaced them with some new 'cool' people?

And quite frankly, I wouldn't give two tosses if I were to end up on the 'wrong' side of some perceived popularity contest and I certainly wouldn't expect some random people on the internet whom I've never met to give a toss about me.

I was not dismissive - I accepted that some people would be disappointed, but some perspective, please!

(No offence is intended towards those that don't post much - I'm not suggesting you're not cool!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> If you dont have time to extend this how would you have time to do another????


You're really picking on GS, of all people? She WOULDN'T have time to do another - that's just the thing. But she's TRYING to make some peace here. Do you have any idea what is involved in running a SS?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Oh for goodness sake! IT'S NOT A POPULARITY CONTEST!!! Surely if it was to do with popularity we would have kicked off all the old ones who don't post much and would have replaced them with some new 'cool' people?
> 
> And quite frankly, I wouldn't give two tosses if I were to end up on the 'wrong' side of some perceived popularity contest and I certainly wouldn't expect some random people on the internet whom I've never met to give a toss about me.
> 
> ...


Hold on no one is saying it is, you are the only who says that? Dismissing peoples feeling is not about popularity it's about peoples feelings? Is that so hard for you to understand, not popularity nothing, people were upset by it whether you understand it or not, doesn't make anyone elses feelings less valid than yours, nor does it give people the right to belittle them. If you don't give a toss, then YOU move over to the other SS and let someone who does give a toss take part in this one, seeing as you don't give a fiddlers..


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Right. Time for the long windy post to address the commotion on this thread that was sending my eyes square yesterday.

I understand people feeling unhappy/upset/that this is unfair. I do. That is exactly why the OP does not definitely state that numbers are set in stone. Quite simply I have not come up with a fair method or a precise number of how many is too many yet. This thread simply allows me to get the first chunk of SS admin out the way, ie. the bulk of people from last year who want to be in again. From Sunday my time is much more sparse but if I have the biggest chunk of admin done it is a lot easier to manage.

There are a few issues which are most prevalent for me on this thread:

1) I adore Christmas, and SS in previous years has made me really appreciate how kind and wonderful human beings can be. This thread has thrown up a lot of negativity and unhappiness. This is not what SS is about or designed to do, which moves me onto my next point.

2) Regarding the fairness, all I can think is that next year, either I:

a) Do a thread and its criteria of XYZ and the first X amount of people in who meet that criteria are in 

OR

b) I take the names of everyone interested who meets criteria and pick names out of a hat

I do not feel I can do this now because I have already said the member's in the OP can go on the list for this year. The only possibility would be to increase number's by doing it this way.

3) This leads me onto my final issue. The availability of another SS. There should be no preference for being in this SS or Canine K9's SS. I think some members in this one do have a preference for mine because they've done it several times, but aside from that I don't see why there should be preference for one or the other.

I do wonder if I were to open this up/do a second one, how much interest it would get, because ultimately it deserves no more attention than Canine K9's. I guess some may say 'but people think they can't be in this one and that's what they have an issue with' but again, nowhere in the OP does it definitely state numbers won't increase. It is still possible, although less point now Canine K9 is running another.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Hold on no one is saying it is, you are the only who says that? Dismissing peoples feeling is not about popularity it's about peoples feelings? Is that so hard for you to understand, not popularity nothing, people were upset by it whether you understand it or not, doesn't make anyone elses feelings less valid than yours, nor does it give people the right to belittle them. If you don't give a toss, then YOU move over to the other SS and let someone who does give a toss take part in this one, seeing as you don't give a fiddlers..


I was NOT dismissing other peoples' feelings. I have said twice now that I understand people would be disappointed. What I am reacting to is people (funnily enough, people who claim they have no interest in SS) making a huge mountain out of a molehill.

And me being a martyr would help solve this problem, would it? But if that's the way you want to play, then fine. If someone posts here that they would like me to move to the other SS so they can join this one in my place, I will (provided they meet GS's criteria). Knock yourselves out.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> You're really picking on GS, of all people? She WOULDN'T have time to do another - that's just the thing. But she's TRYING to make some peace here. Do you have any idea what is involved in running a SS?


Mckenzie I am not picking on anyone, I was curious as to why GS said she WOULD set up another if asked, but not extend this one- does not make sense if time is an issue.Genuine question.

Yes I have run SS in the past, yes its a pain (I think the paypal stage is unnecessary until there is someone who doesnt post, just my opinion) . Like I said another forum I am on runs an enormous on every year. One year I shared it with someone- it does take time and effort, I am not denying that at all, but it is no more effort to extend one, than it is to set up another- hence my question.

I'm not fussed - everyone does what they want, their way, but folk are allowed an opinion that is different to yours/ GS's, if they think it unfair, they are allowed to voice that, if you believe it to be fair then you too are allowed to voice that - that is after all what forums are about.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> If you dont have time to extend this how would you have time to do another????


I'm putting this in green because I don't want it to get lost on the thread.

Read the pink brackets again:

(because I don't have time to sort out criteria or choosing names from a hat etc this week. *I only have until Sunday and that isn't enough time to allow people to see and act on whether they want to participate*).

How can I say 'Right there is a second SS everyone send me everything by 11am Sunday' and that be enough time for people to decide they want to participate, and for me to do the admin and set it all up? It isn't.

SS is done in spits and spats, but the first chunk is the big, difficult chunk. I don't have time to do a second difficult chunk before Sunday, when I am then away and have restricted laptop access (ie. spreadsheet access) when I get back for a couple weeks. That doesn't mean it is impossible for me to do anymore, just that I can't right at this moment in time.

I know what I am and am not capable of. I'm not about to bite off more than I can chew which then means I inevitably let people down. Right now I do not have time to kick off another big difficult chunk alongside this SS, but it is likely I will have time further through the month if needed.

Does that make sense?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Mckenzie I am not picking on anyone, I was curious as to why GS said she WOULD set up another if asked, but not extend this one- does not make sense if time is an issue.Genuine question.


See my PP just below the one you did. It's like someone saying shall we go for coffee. Yes I want to go for coffee, but I don't have time this week. I do in two week's time though, OK? My time in the next couple of weeks is pretty booked up, but after that things should settle down a bit.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I was NOT dismissing other peoples' feelings. I have said twice now that I understand people would be disappointed. What I am reacting to is people (funnily enough, people who claim they have no interest in SS) making a huge mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> And me being a martyr would help solve this problem, would it? But if that's the way you want to play, then fine. If someone posts here that they would like me to move to the other SS so they can join this one in my place, I will (provided they meet GS's criteria). Knock yourselves out.


I don't think people are making a mountain out of a mole hill, you might not be dismissing people feelings but others were and have been. As I said I understand both sides of it but as an outsider there is very much and element of " I'm all right Jack" from some of the members, you chose to quote my post, it wasn't directed at you but you quoted and responded which is fine you are entitled to your feelings about it as are others..

No one is asking you to be a martyr but if it wasn't important to you then it also wouldn't matter to you what SS you were involved in, those who keep telling everyone that both SS are the same also shouldn't be concern what one they do, but you can bet your bottom they are which is fine again everyone is entitled to their own feelings, but they might also want to consider other peoples feelings too.

Again my post wasn't directed at you, you chose to quote me and chose to CAPS at me and inform me about " not being a popularity contest" , again totally fine, I'm not "playing" anything....


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

As adults and in the spirit of both GoldenShadows and CaninK9's SS could we all try to keep this thread on topic?

Theres high emotions on all sides currently but as adults can we all TRY to consider others feelings / show some understanding (Which costs nothing!) and the fact Goldenshadow has once again given up a considerable amount of time to organise this.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you know what, I do get the disappointment and the 'irrational'  sense of exclusion as I couldnt be involved the first year I joined and I did feel a wee bit left out as I became more a part of the forum and the nearer xmas got and I had to live vicariously through other peoples joy and tell myself I was really pleased for them honest . But I knew it wasnt anyone's fault apart from my silly over emotional self.

I am pleased to be involved in this one as its with people I 'know' better and for longer :yesnod: therefore will hopefully find it easier to do the hard job of buying appropriate pressies. (ETA absolutely no offense to K9 its just the way the draw went so to speak)

Last year it was so exciting, it was a bit of fun in my Christmas, which was my last with my ex, we kind of knew that so spent it on our own and so she genuinely did have all the pressies. I am childishly really looking forward to doing it all over again already, I can have the Christmas I want this year :ciappa: and WAS really excited to be thinking about SS again.

What I dont get is the few posters on this thread who have declared they dont care either way SUCKING ALL THE FUN OUT, please stop there is no need to pee on our parade. 

Those who are interested carry on posting and if GS decides to do another (or everyone decides to drop out as all the fun has been wrung out of it by the angstmongers  which will only serve to upset GS and prevent a bit of cash being raised for charity ) or if GS decides to extend this then you will all be first in the queue should you wish to join such an exclusive excluding bunch of hypocrites


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Hold on no one is saying it is, you are the only who says that? Dismissing peoples feeling is not about popularity it's about peoples feelings? Is that so hard for you to understand, not popularity nothing, people were upset by it whether you understand it or not, doesn't make anyone elses feelings less valid than yours, nor does it give people the right to belittle them. *If you don't give a toss, then YOU move over to the other SS and let someone who does give a toss take part in this one, seeing as you don't give a fiddlers.. *


I just wanted to briefly pick up on this. Say there are 50 names in OP. McKenzie leaving and making it 49 isn't going to mean I let one single other person in. The number isn't specific; currently I wouldn't want it to grow much more because I coped with the amount of people OK last year. It is possible it could still be opened up, but specifically how much by I don't know (as I said, not really thought about numbers in too great a detail).

The issue is how to decide who would get in and who wouldn't. I don't really have time to mull over what criteria would be and say everyone stick your names down, and let people know before the weekend. And as I said, then I'm not about much for a couple weeks and I don't want to leave people hanging, so I would rather just not collate more info than from last year's people before this weekend.

In hindsight I probably should have limited to say, 50, and picked names from a hat when people said can I join. But because I know Canine K9 did one last year I just assumed she would again this year and that everyone who wanted to do SS could, like last year. To me SS is just SS, but making sure I don't screw myself over by taking on too much which is where the restrictions come in.

Part of me is concerned if I say, right, I can do 10 more people, stick your names here and I draw them out of a hat, that it makes it like a contest? In reality there are SS spaces available on Canine K9's, so people don't have to miss out. I will be blatantly honest and say my life is a lot easier if people have done SS before because a big proportion of the worry disappears ie. will they post out or won't they. I do know a lot of last year's people from 'real' life, too. So that makes it easier to do more people to some extent. Is it sensible to open this one up a bit more when I worry it may make it like a contest to 'get in', or is it better to go back to the drawing board for next year?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I was NOT dismissing other peoples' feelings. I have said twice now that I understand people would be disappointed. What I am reacting to is people (funnily enough, people who claim they have no interest in SS) making a huge mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> And me being a martyr would help solve this problem, would it? But if that's the way you want to play, then fine. If someone posts here that they would like me to move to the other SS so they can join this one in my place, I will (provided they meet GS's criteria). Knock yourselves out.





GingerRogers said:


> Do you know what, I do get the disappointment and the 'irrational'  sense of exclusion as I couldnt be involved the first year I joined and I did feel a wee bit left out as I became more a part of the forum and the nearer xmas got and I had to live vicariously through other peoples joy and tell myself I was really pleased for them honest . But I knew it wasnt anyone's fault apart from my silly over emotional self.
> 
> I am pleased to be involved in this one as its with people I 'know' better and for longer :yesnod: therefore will hopefully find it easier to do the hard job of buying appropriate pressies. (ETA absolutely no offense to K9 its just the way the draw went so to speak)
> 
> ...


Sometimes those who are neutral can see the dynamics at play.

I don't want to pee on your parade, but fairness is fairness and I thought on a forum anyone can have an opinion on anything. I've seen people blatantly call other dogs fat, but this is not on as it's Christmas?


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, so I'm posting from a relatively new member's perspective, and at present I'm not in a position to join either SS, personally, or forum-wise.

I can totally understand that GS can only take on so many people/dogs at once. Now that GS has clarified the point that there may well be openings further down the line, things have changed a little.

I understand how this original group was created, so no, it isn't a popularity contest, but how it appeared to an outsider, is that a subgroup of friends, those that had known each other longer, had got together to organise something, and said to the rest of the friends, 'well you weren't here last year, so you can't take part'. (I know this isn't how it happened, but trying to describe something with mere words isn't easy!)

The thing is, SS is really only superficially about the dogs. Actually, it's about the fun of choosing a suprise gift for a friend and the thought that goes behind getting just the right one for the right price (if there's a price limit). The dog doesn't even understand what Xmas is (except perhaps WRAPPING PAPER!!! and TREATS!!!) and certainly doesn't know who the gift is from.

So then, we have people who have become good friends over the past year, who would really enjoy finding just the right gift for someone, but can't because they can't participate in the same SS (and great though Canine K9's is and will be, no one is likely to participate in both). So I can understand that people were upset.

Now that I've said all of that, I do have a possible solution (or start of one - may not be workable, but worth a shot) for next year, as organisation has already started for this year.

There are at least 2 people who are willing to organise a SS. Why not come up with a sensible criteria for entry (maybe length of time and number of posts) to establish the basis of trust and reduce the numbers, and ask for participants. Then split the group randomly into half, and from then on, each is run as its own separate group. No real difference to how it is now, but a fairer (by perception) way of splitting the group.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> *I just wanted to briefly pick up on this. Say there are 50 names in OP. McKenzie leaving and making it 49 isn't going to mean I let one single other person in.* The number isn't specific; currently I wouldn't want it to grow much more because I coped with the amount of people OK last year. It is possible it could still be opened up, but specifically how much by I don't know (as I said, not really thought about numbers in too great a detail).


Doesn't that mean it is more personal then about numbers then?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Doesn't that mean it is more personal then about numbers then?


Of course it is personal, of course GS gets to make the rules, of course it is down to her- should not be any other way - she is running it, she should have the final say for no other reason than she is putting the time and effort into doing it. Does not mean folk are not allowed to be miffed at not being part of the select few.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've not posted for months, had a few home based issues.

My three girls would still love to join in, they love SS, it makes their Christmas (as I am a mean mummy and don't buy them presents) that said because i haven't been around for a while I totally understand if I can't participate.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Sometimes those who are neutral can see the dynamics at play.
> 
> *I don't want to pee on your parade*, but fairness is fairness and I thought on a forum anyone can have an opinion on anything. I've seen people blatantly call other dogs fat, but this is not on as it's Christmas?


You don't want to but you are and I dont think thats fair :cryin:, my opinion as an 'insider'  and I am equally entitled to it, as you dont care I dont really see why you are getting involved. Do you really think you need to act as neutral ambassador for those who are too feeble to express their disappointment or something :blink: seems to me those who have shown interest in being involved have been quite capable of expressing themselves. No??

PS what the feck has fatness to do with SS (apart from after xmas dinner )


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> You don't want to but you are and I dont think thats fair :cryin:, my opinion as an 'insider'  and I am equally entitled to it, as you dont care I dont really see why you are getting involved. Do you really think you need to act as neutral ambassador for those who are too feeble to express their disappointment or something :blink: seems to me those who have shown interest in being involved have been quite capable of expressing themselves. No??
> 
> PS what the feck has fatness to do with SS (apart from after xmas dinner )


Um, I'm definitely not feeble :blink:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

We had this debate last year! 

At the end of the day GS isn't PF. She's organising a SS and has capped the numbers due to time, giving people who behaved and participated in previous years the chance to repeat the experience. 

If anyone is unhappy about not participating in this one, it's easy to set up your own. There can be as many on PF as we want, as far as I know. Just start your own thread. 

Surely nobody could expect GS to have an open to all secret Santa. They're tough enough to manage without making it an impossible task!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Um, I'm definitely not feeble :blink:


No I didnt think you were Lol :001_tongue:

That was the point


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> No I didnt think you were Lol :001_tongue:


Just saying'


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not involved in this SS so do not speak as an "insider" but I don't see why there's such a problem with the rules. Or why those who claim not to be bothered are making such a big deal out of it 

I am genuinely not bothered that I can't be a part of this and therefore will just say that I hope you all enjoy the Secret Santa and that it hasn't been spoiled for anyone. And I'll look forward to seeing the pics of the dogs with their gifts when the time comes


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Doesn't that mean it is more personal then about numbers then?


I just said it wouldn't be built up to X numbers because there is no number yet. That doesn't make it more personal. That means I haven't figured out what I can and can't do yet. Emmaviolet, I start full-time work on Monday. I don't know how much time I am going to have at evenings and weekends (will be out the door by 7.15am and lucky to be back by 6pm). I have exams in November, and workshops some weekends. I am hoping when I start on Monday I will get a better idea of how much time I have so I can figure out what number for SS is going to be feasible and what isn't. Until then I don't want to promise X if I don't think I can do it. Please don't quote the info re my work in this post as I would like to delete it when you've read it.



Lexiedhb said:


> Of course it is personal, of course GS gets to make the rules, of course it is down to her- should not be any other way - she is running it, she should have the final say for no other reason than she is putting the time and effort into doing it. Does not mean folk are not allowed to be miffed at not being part of the select few.


I don't feel it is a select few. If it was I wouldn't be prepared to flex numbers. I don't know exactly how many people is doable and I don't know how many people from last year are definitely going to be in it yet. In all fairness my life is easier if people have done it before because it makes me worry less and chase people less. With time being iffy from Sun - a couple weeks, I figured a good starting point was collating all the info from last year's lot who want to be in. That is literally my logic behind this thread.

I feel like I'm going to get shot if I ever do another SS thread, let alone to try and up numbers. Is that going to take away from Canine K9's SS? I wonder if that is going to increase the seeming competition which some members feel exists, and perhaps it is better to just start again next year with a hat and some names. That's where I am at the moment. Still not saying this one won't increase.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't feel it is a select few. If it was I wouldn't be prepared to flex numbers. I don't know exactly how many people is doable and I don't know how many people from last year are definitely going to be in it yet. In all fairness my life is easier if people have done it before because it makes me worry less and chase people less. With time being iffy from Sun - a couple weeks, I figured a good starting point was collating all the info from last year's lot who want to be in. That is literally my logic behind this thread.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to get shot if I ever do another SS thread, let alone to try and up numbers. Is that going to take away from Canine K9's SS? I wonder if that is going to increase the seeming competition which some members feel exists, and perhaps it is better to just start again next year with a hat and some names. That's where I am at the moment. Still not saying this one won't increase.


I guess it seems that way as it wasn't - XYZ criteria, first 50 to respond with a yes are in. Its those who did it last year. Look it doesn't matter your SS your rules - those who are miffed have said so.
Job done. :w00t:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> I guess it seems that way as it wasn't - XYZ criteria, first 50 to respond with a yes are in. Its those who did it last year. Look it doesn't matter your SS your rules - those who are miffed have said so.
> Job done. :w00t:


Lex get your sweet ass and doggy back over to the SSP thread  don't be fraternising with the enemy....... btw I'm kidding  please carry on with your festivities  seems such a shame that this thread is 15 pages long of pretty much arguments! Let's talk about Christmas


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

GS - don't try to please the masses - it's an impossible task. Every year you (and usually another PFer) give up so much time to do this and I hope you know it's really appreciated. 

You're a great SS organiser and the reason I prefer yours is because I trust you to deal with the Paypal money, the organisation and to keep my details private to those who don't need to know them. 

PFers can join an existing one, or start their own if they feel so strongly that a SS should have an open to all policy - let them organise it 

I missed out on the first SS on PF I could have entered Charlie in because I didn't have enough posts, and I was sad, but I enjoyed the threads and even joined in commenting on the happy threads about the presents and photographs. So I've been on both sides. I wouldn't ever try to detract from the joy of taking part in a SS just because I wasn't part of it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> I guess it seems that way as it wasn't - XYZ criteria, first 50 to respond with a yes are in. Its those who did it last year. Look it doesn't matter your SS your rules - those who are miffed have said so.
> Job done. :w00t:


Please could you unquote the top para for me.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

This whole thread really, really saddens me .

I have very much enjoyed the Secret Santa as something exciting for Christmas Day as hubby has been at work for the last few years and it has given me some company and joy at watching the picture thread and guesses unfold .

However, this whole pitting of one ss group against another, "insiders" versus "outsiders", those who state they have no interest whatsoever showing some pretty strong interest.

It is all just immensely saddening to see; the stress for GS must be huge - so much flak for trying to do a good thing. Something that she has worked like crazy at year upon year for no personal gain at all bar seeing people happy and excited on Christmas Day. And is still prepared to do so despite all this hassle.

However as much as I feel upset about saying this (and will no doubt regret it at some point :blink: ) I just do not wish to be a part of something that is currently causing me more stress and upset than it is excitement. Absolutely awful to see the whole thing implode .

Goldenshadow if you need any help with the logistics I am very happy to volunteer as ever - you are a better person than me to still be prepared to organise this and I am sorry for the way that it is playing out this year . Please remove Kilo and Rudi from your list  .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> You don't want to but you are and I dont think thats fair :cryin:, my opinion as an 'insider'  and I am equally entitled to it, as you dont care I dont really see why you are getting involved. Do you really think you need to act as neutral ambassador for those who are too feeble to express their disappointment or something :blink: seems to me those who have shown interest in being involved have been quite capable of expressing themselves. No??
> 
> PS what the feck has fatness to do with SS (apart from after xmas dinner )


I believe on a forum you can get involved in anything you wish to.

I said about people saying others dogs were fat out of the blue as they were entitled to say that on other threads as they were entitled to the right to voice their opinion as am I here.

I am not trying to be an ambassador and don't feel the need to be one. It's my opinion, people other then have posted here think it too. I don't see it as fair and it all seems rather cliquey and I have every right to express that thank you very much.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

With money, personal info and the potential for someone who obeys the rules to be really disappointed on Christmas Day by someone who doesn't, requires there to be rules. I understand why GS wants to deal with people who have participated in previous years. 

Again, there is nothing stopping people from organising their own. 
Maybe in a few years yours will be the one everyone wants to join! 

Everyone is entitled to an opinion - it's a forum - but maybe we shouldnt be telling a member how to organise something they're doing in their spare time. It involves PF members, it'll be discussed on here if the mods allow it, but it's not a PF right to be involved!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I believe on a forum you can get involved in anything you wish to.
> 
> I said about people saying others dogs were fat out of the blue as they were entitled to say that on other threads as they were entitled to the right to voice their opinion as am I here.
> 
> I am not trying to be an ambassador and don't feel the need to be one. It's my opinion, people other then have posted here think it too. I don't see it as fair and it all seems rather cliquey and I have every right to express that thank you very much.


Untwist a bit  after all you dont care 

I was being pretty tongue in cheek with my comments but as you say your belief in free speech, it works both ways 

Its not fair but its as fair as it can be under the circumstances until someone thinks of another way that works for both organisers AND participants

Still have no idea what fat dogs have to do with anything or is that the whole point 

Sorry you feel you need to withdraw Dogless


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't you dare withdraw Dogless!

This thread is getting too far fetched now!

Some people just need to get a grip.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

As a positive - it looks like a lot of people are joining canine K9s SS!

Looking forward to the photos from both threads!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Don't you dare withdraw Dogless!
> 
> This thread is getting too far fetched now!
> 
> Some people just need to get a grip.


I have got a grip, very much, don't worry! .


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Please could you unquote the top para for me.


Ummmm if you tell me how sure........ :blink: wait think i may have done it- if it was indeed that post you were on about.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogless said:


> This whole thread really, really saddens me .
> 
> I have very much enjoyed the Secret Santa as something exciting for Christmas Day as hubby has been at work for the last few years and it has given me some company and joy at watching the picture thread and guesses unfold .
> 
> ...


You are a nutter!!! Retract your withdrawal NOW!!!

On a serious note, don't be so silly. It has all been taken too far now. It needs to STOP!

Dogless, I will not be a happy bunny if you withdraw from this one :nono:

Let's all get over ourselves and get on with life...


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> Its not fair but its as fair as it can be under the circumstances until someone thinks of another way that works for both organisers AND participants


Is my previous suggestion not viable then? Or has it just got buried?



> There are at least 2 people who are willing to organise a SS. Why not come up with a sensible criteria for entry (maybe length of time and number of posts) to establish the basis of trust and reduce the numbers, and ask for participants. Then split the group randomly into half, and from then on, each is run as its own separate group. No real difference to how it is now, but a fairer (by perception) way of splitting the group.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ummmm if you tell me how sure........ :blink:


Just go on edit post and use erase key to wipe out top para


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I have got a grip, very much, don't worry! .


No no no I didn't mean you for that part!
I just was referring to you for the top sentence


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Just go on edit post and use erase key to wipe out top para


is done? yes? from the post you meant? Im slightly cack at forum IT stuff :blink:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Look, everyone has had their say, shared their opinion (which we are all entitled to) now lets just get on with it being Christmas in August....... no retractions, no not taking part, no more sad smileys, no more digs/ questions yadda yadda it is what it is......


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Agreed. Let GS have the thread back for organisational purposes now.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Again..... I'm wishing you all a Merry Christmas! I've shared this on SSP thread it would be unfair to deprive you lot but........

Holidays are coming, holidays are coming........


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Some people seriously need to get a life, not everyone can be apart of everything in life. If I wasn't or couldn't be involved , I wouldn't lose any sleep over it ..... I have a life ! 


This is meant to be a bit if fun , thanks to the people who say they are not bothered you have ruined it


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pointermum said:


> Some people seriously need to get a life, not everyone can be apart of everything in life. If I wasn't or couldn't be involved , I wouldn't lose any sleep over it ..... I have a life !
> 
> This is meant to be a bit of fun , thanks to the people who say they are not bothered you have ruined it


The irony of this amuses me :hand:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd ask a lovely mod type person to close it, remove all the off topic stuff and open it again to get back to the original purpose of the thread


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Meezey said:


> The irony of this amuses me :hand:


Really I'm not bothered  count me out , but you and others have upset a lot if people who are trying to have a bit of fun and spoil each other's dogs .

I don't need others to do that for me , it was just a fun thing to do until you pipped up .

I shall be sleeping tonight and not crying into a pillow


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Meezey said:


> I'd ask a lovely mod type person to close it, remove all the off topic stuff and open it again to get back to the original purpose of the thread


You gonna keep ya nose out of it then , oh the irony you took it off topic :hand:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pointermum said:


> Really I'm not bothered  count me out , but you and others have upset a lot if people who are trying to have a bit of fun and spoil each other's dogs .
> 
> I don't need others to do that for me , it was just a fun thing to do until you pipped up .
> 
> I shall be sleeping tonight and not crying into a pillow


Until I pipped up? Really? 
"Some people seriously need to get a life, not everyone can be apart of everything in life. If I wasn't or couldn't be involved , I wouldn't lose any sleep over it ..... I have a life ! "

Yet a comment ruined it for you? Do you not get the irony of it? No concern for others feeling but for you to have things ruined is not on?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Some people seriously need to get a life, not everyone can be apart of everything in life. If I wasn't or couldn't be involved , I wouldn't lose any sleep over it ..... I have a life !
> 
> This is meant to be a bit if fun , *thanks to the people who say they are not bothered you have ruined it*


Indeed.

I hope all the people 'not bovvered' are happy at making such a fuss under the guise of free speech  As for the attitude that we're all buddy buddy insiders, I don't think I know anyone invovled in this SS or even have them on facebook so don't act like it's some cool inclusive crew or other rubbish - it's people who have done it before who are trusted to not mess people about. Simple as that, and if your nose is out of joint make your own as I would have done if I wasn't in this one. People really do need to get over themselves.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Pointermum said:


> Really I'm not bothered  count me out , but you and others have upset a lot if people who are trying to have a bit of fun and spoil each other's dogs .
> 
> I don't need others to do that for me , it was just a fun thing to do until you pipped up .
> 
> I shall be sleeping tonight and not crying into a pillow


Blimey! People are entitled to express their disappointment and ask for a reason, but equally GS is entitled to run it as she sees fit. Don't think there is any need for some of the more unpleasant comments.

It's the nature of forums, when you have something that is limited to specific people, others are going to feel left out and some will feel disappointed, that's human nature too. But there is expressing an opinion or feelings and there is belittling others' feelings and opinions.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pointermum said:


> You gonna keep ya nose out of it then , oh the irony you took it off topic :hand:


May have escaped you attention but it is an open forum? It was posted on an open forum, I apologised to the OP about my comments but people like you are the reason I comment, you complain about others needed to get a life because they get upset, yet a comment from someone who's not bothered about SS ruins it for you............  Maybe you need to take a bit of your own advice


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Blimey! People are entitled to express their disappointment and ask for a reason, but equally GS is entitled to run it as she sees fit. Don't think there is any need for some of the more unpleasant comments.
> 
> It's the nature of forums,* when you have something that is limited to specific people, others are going to feel left out and some will feel disappointed,* that's human nature too. But there is expressing an opinion or feelings and there is belittling others' feelings and opinions.


Not necessarily. I couldn't give a toss and have much better things to worry about in my life than an internet gift exchange.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Until I pipped up? Really?
> "Some people seriously need to get a life, not everyone can be apart of everything in life. If I wasn't or couldn't be involved , I wouldn't lose any sleep over it ..... I have a life ! "
> 
> Yet a comment ruined it for you? Do you not get the irony of it? No concern for others feeling but for you to have things ruined is not on?


Didn't ruin it for me but I know it has others , cause I don't care :001_tongue:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> You gonna keep ya nose out of it then , oh the irony you took it off topic :hand:


What just like you did when we had finally reached a bit of a conclusion/ give up/ thats enough of that?? yeah alright then :hand:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pointermum said:


> Didn't ruin it for me but I know it has others , cause I don't care :001_tongue:


I honestly am lmao here, so it's not okay for some people to get upset and they need to get a life, BUT it is okay for other to be upset and that shouldn't be allow to happen.. Outstanding logic I must say..


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

If people wish to continue to discuss the inclusiveness /exclusiveness of this or any secret Santa, please make your own thread. Otherwise this thread is going to be impossible to use for the organisation of this one.

By all means express your opinion, but not at the cost of this thread. 

Please? 

Or maybe GS could open a new thread and let the debate continue here? 

But I think this needs separating so it doesn't ruin the SS


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ach this is sad  We are having such a blast on SSP thread. Shame how this has gone so off. Its a Christmas fun thing. Sad how people are pulling out and everything


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

How sad that anyone should feel under pressure to not partake becuase of stresses / upset in this thread. 

I think this is so incredibly disrespectful to GS who gives up her own time / money to organise this over the years. :nonod:

People have got to emotional and lost their tempers both 'inside' and 'outside' the 'selected few'.


Is there any chance now everyone has had there say that out of at least abit of respect to Goldenshadow who is once again offering to organise this off her own back that this thread could possibly return to its original purpose

I mean why should GS have to give reasons why she will or wont expand onthe numbers or run a second? Its up to Goldenshadow to decide and no one to question how much of her personal time she should give up!


If someone is genuinely concerned about cliques / groups / in crowds / favourtism they can start a thread on it in GC? 

I have been really disappointed by comments from all angles in this thread and what a shame people have to have the last 'dig' thus cant let things go and this thread cannot be left for the purpose in which Goldenshadow created it for. 

Just food for thought no matter how many people who now feel pressured to pull out from this SS it may not mean that places are 'opened' up anyway. 

Quite frankly I think this thread now sadly highlights why smaller SS groups work best -because you cannot keep everyone happy.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> *Quite frankly I think this thread now sadly highlights why smaller SS groups work best -because you cannot keep everyone happy.*


I don't know, the ever increasing SSP run by Canine is going very well with lots of funny and excited posts.

I think the issue was simply that by putting a cap on the members allowed to participate in this one would always generate more negativity than positivity. So, in that respect a smaller SS isn't best...unless being done privately.

However I do feel it's a shame this thread has descended into such negativity. I don't think that's fair. Hopefully everyone can just enjoy the fun whatever SS they're in.

I'm happy in Canine's and if I couldn't join that one I'd have been happy to just sit back and watch everyone else enjoy the fun.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Not necessarily. I couldn't give a toss and have much better things to worry about in my life than an internet gift exchange.


Yes but do you accept you are one person and not representative of a whole forum of people? Different things can make different people upset. I'm sure other people here also have their own troubles to worry about but it doesn't mean something else can't make them feel a bit sad.

Can't we just accept some people are upset, empathise with them but let this thread get back to its original purpose?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, but who exactly is 'upset'? I have just trawled through all 18 depressing pages of this thread and the people that seem to kicking up the biggest stink about it all are the ones who say that they are 'not bothered' and 'don't want to be a part of it anyway' so....................

the point is??

all it seems to have achieved is upsetting some of the members who were a part of it, to the extent where some have decided to leave


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I don't know, the ever increasing SSP run by Canine is going very well with lots of funny and excited posts.
> 
> I think the issue was simply that by putting a cap on the members allowed to participate in this one would always generate more negativity than positivity. So, in that respect a smaller SS isn't best...unless being done privately.
> 
> ...


I am very happy for you that the Secret Santa Paws being organised by CanineK9 is going very well. 

With all due respect CanineK9 has made the rules and regs for her SS just like Goldenshadow has the right to make the rules and regs for her SS 

They were explained in an adult and understandable mannor in an opening post.

Quite frankly if I were Goldenshadow eeven if there were room I wouldnt bother expanding on it this year as it will only cause more upset and stress 

I sincerely hope that the Secret Santa Paws thread doesnt also get derailed by people judging the organisers reasons behind their decisions and the organiser isnt made to feel guilty and put under pressure / stress for decisions they havnt even had a chance to make yet.

*I really really hope this thread can now be used for what it was intended for.*

I have reported it to the mods as I know a few others have so maybe it can be cleaned up and continue in good festive spirit


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> _SLEIGH BELLS RING
> ARE YOU LISTENING?
> IN THE LANE
> SNOW IS GLISTENING
> ...


I think with the way this thread has gone....

"You scum bag, You maggot
You cheap lousy ******
Happy Christmas your arse
I pray God, It's our last"

Would be more appropriate 

not aimed at Lauren by the way, just the general Christmas cheer!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Meezey said:


> I honestly am lmao here, so it's not okay for some people to get upset and they need to get a life, BUT it is okay for other to be upset and that shouldn't be allow to happen.. Outstanding logic I must say..


If my daughter who's 6 doesn't get invited to a party she understands they're reasons why not everyone can go , she doesn't get upset ! Now if I had a go at the mum for not inviting her that would be wrong and that mum would have reason to be upset for spoiling something she has worked hard to organise .... That's what I feel is going on here .


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I'm sorry, but who exactly is 'upset'? I have just trawled through all 18 depressing pages of this thread and the people that seem to kicking up the biggest stink about it all are the ones who say that they are 'not bothered' and 'don't want to be a part of it anyway' so....................
> 
> the point is??
> 
> all it seems to have achieved is upsetting some of the members who were a part of it, to the extent where some have decided to leave


Upset? no Miffed yes? Its the criteria that got to me instead of XYZ first 10/50/3000 are in. Not "this is just for those who did it last year" - then it would be my own stupid fault for not have been glued to PF from June onwards waiting for the SS thread to appear :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:
ANYWAY this is going over old ground- those who are in don't seem to want to understand the miffedness of those who aren't, and those who are miffed are being made to feel seriously bad for being miffed at being (unintentionally) left out......


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

pogo said:


> MASSIVE lover of christmas, i'm already getting organised for it and the tree goes up in November!


Me too!

The best thing about Winter other than the prospect of Snow is Christmas. I love putting lights up on and in the house too, nothing over the top, just enough to make it look nice, rope lights around the edges of the building and along the guttering, that sort of thing. Its always cold and hard work at my age (48 and clocking on) but I love the result.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh dear, seems to of gotten out of hand 

Yes i was a little bit disappointed by not being able to enter this one but im not going to lose sleep over it, doesnt bother me having to enter the other one instead


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I can't wait for both SS's to kick in properly, i loooooved following them last year and kicked myself for not putting Willows name in there too! (Was our first xmas being a forum member so i wanted to sit at the sidelines and watch how it all went/progressed and was wary of the whole address exchange thing.... blah blah blah... after watching it all unravel, i was soo jealous  )

So now we're in :w00t: and it feels great !! Hope everyone has fun with it and we can all nosey at each others threads no matter which SS we're in, even if there ends up being more than 2 :w00t:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hopefully once the list of people involved is finalised, we can make a happier thread and get back on track. 

Such a shame. I was so excited to see this thread today...i DO care about stuff like this - it's such a positive experience to add to Christmas Day. Some people really need that. And it's such a shame people have taken the shine off it just because they weren't included in this particular SS - especially when there are others being run. 

Very sad


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Rows, disappointment, people upset...it really IS Christmas! :w00t:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Kids aren't even back to school yet and I am singing Christmas songs 

So looking forward to buying for our secret santa pups and because I can't wait to find out which dogs I am buying for I am already thinking of what I would get each dog already on the list :w00t: way ahead of myself this year!

And the clue... oh the clue!!! Don't think I put clues in last year? But this time I am going to go over kill on a clue :w00t: because I'm EEEEXCIIIIIIITEEEEED! 

And I am going to send Kilo and Rudi a gift, to make sure they are not left out of something they have taken part in for so long and been so thoughtful with previous gifts and clues.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Hopefully once the list of people involved is finalised, we can make a happier thread and get back on track.
> 
> Such a shame. *I was so excited to see this thread today*...i DO care about stuff like this - it's such a positive experience to add to Christmas Day. Some people really need that. And it's such a shame people have taken the shine off it just because they weren't included in this particular SS - especially when there are others being run.
> 
> Very sad


I was too .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> Kids aren't even back to school yet and I am singing Christmas songs
> 
> So looking forward to buying for our secret santa pups and because I can't wait to find out which dogs I am buying for I am already thinking of what I would get each dog already on the list :w00t: way ahead of myself this year!
> 
> ...


Don't be daft my friend  - in the loveliest possible way .


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

To add: I do understand what it's like to be left out. I missed out a few years ago and as far as I remember there was only 1 SS being run. So I *really* missed out. I wouldn't have put anything negative on the thread though. It was meant to be a positive thing, so I joined in by commenting and just keeping up with the photo threads. Yes it's a forum and anyone can post an opinion. But that's just me. I wouldn't have. That's my opinion.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Don't be daft my friend  - in the loveliest possible way .


CAN'T HEAR YOOOOU!?!?!?! I HAVE MY FINGERS IN MY EARS!?!?!?! :001_tt2:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

See this is the thing, yous lot are excited because you're included, us lot are miffed because we're not, me because there are several pups in here i would love to buy for......Neither is right or wrong, just opposing opinions, voiced on a pretty well balanced forum, which should be ok.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I was too .


You should rejoin. By the time it's Christmas, you might regret letting people ruin it for you.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> See this is the thing, yous lot are excited because you're included, us lot are miffed because we're not, me because there are several pups in here i would love to buy for......Neither is right or wrong, just opposing opinions, voiced on a pretty well balanced forum, which should be ok.


I know how that feels. And yes, it's a forum and opinions are exchanged. But I wouldn't do so at the cost of people trying to put together something positive.

People are genuinely upset. To continue this now just means that people are intentionally trying to upset people IMO. If you want to debate this - make a thread. Stop making this one negative for those involved!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> See this is the thing, yous lot are excited because you're included, us lot are miffed because we're not, me because there are several pups in here i would love to buy for......Neither is right or wrong, just opposing opinions, voiced on a pretty well balanced forum, which should be ok.


I'm sorry Lexiedhb but I normally like your posts- a lot. BUT please can this drop now?

Your in a SS on PF - Your happily contributing to that Secret Santa thread so why continue to derail this one?

If your worried about us/ them, cliques or differing / opposing opinions let's start a new thread on that.

Not continue to derail Goldenshadows work trying to organise what is a fun enjoyable event to read / see threads unfold on.


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Yes please
> 
> 2 pickles, Branston and Lily
> 
> ...





Dogless said:


> I was too .


Dogless, I understand the way the thread went caused you to feel very sad and maybe uncomfortable that you were part of something that caused upset too other people, and it's not in your nature to be part of something that could be potentially causing upset to others.

However  you deserve to feel just as happy and excited as you have before when you see the thread, you deserve to mull over what the clue might be with a big grin on your face and you deserve to feel happy 

You deserve to shop for a doggie gift God dammit! 

The other thread is in full swing now, everyone that wants to take part in a secret Santa gets to and no one, (especially your gorgeous boys) would want you to miss out.

I'm not taking part, but I will enjoy seeing everyone's excitement  and I had better jolly well be seeing yours <stern>


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I know how that feels. And yes, it's a forum and opinions are exchanged. But I wouldn't do so at the cost of people trying to put together something positive.
> 
> People are genuinely upset. To continue this now just means that people are intentionally trying to upset people IMO. If you want to debate this - make a thread. Stop making this one negative for those involved!!


Im not making it negative, people are genuinely upset on both sides, im as entitled to my opinion as you are to yours. Am sure gs will make another thread when shes got a chance.

Many folk start "positve" threads and recieve mixed reviews on their idea/ plan of action, if you didnt want that then it would be kept private.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Im not making it negative, people are genuinely upset on both sides, im as entitled to my opinion as you are to yours. Am sure gs will make another thread when shes got a chance.
> 
> Many folk start "positve" threads and recieve mixed reviews on their idea/ plan of action, if you didnt want that then it would be kept private.


You're now intentionally carrying this on despite being part of the other SS. You know you're upsetting people and yet you continue. Red rep coming your way.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I'm sorry Lexiedhb but I normally like your posts- a lot. BUT please can this drop now?
> 
> Your in a SS on PF - Your happily contributing to that Secret Santa thread so why continue to derail this one?
> 
> ...


Look, other folk are continuing this and not being "told off" including you, after it all went quiet, see my and helbos posts from pages back.

I have never mentioned cliques, just that it seems it is ok for folk to be excited, but not miffed. Whatever............... :nono:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Helbo said:


> You're now intentionally carrying this on despite being part of the other SS. You know you're upsetting people and yet you continue. Red rep coming your way.


So its ok for you to continue to share your opinion.......


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> So its ok for you to continue to share your opinion.......


You've been asked by a few to drop this now because it's causing upset. Opinion received. We want the thread back on track now please.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I went to see the Lion King today , it was fab :thumbup: Sorry was that off topic


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I went to see the Lion King today , it was fab :thumbup: Sorry was that off topic


Tut tut tut :hand: 

At least you SS knows you like Lion King now. Might be part of a pressie, or a clue!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I went to see the Lion King today , it was fab :thumbup: Sorry was that off topic


Lion King is amazing !!
It's still my fav film at 23yrs old , joint with Jurassic Park !


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Santa has read this thread. Some people have been placed on the naughty list. He has assigned some elves to join PF and sort this out. Otherwise there's a real possibility he may have to cancel Christmas entirely. Poor Rudolph. His nose is dimming.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> Lion King is amazing !!
> It's still my fav film at 23yrs old , joint with Jurassic Park !


Why oh why do they repeat JP every year around Christmas?! I mean, it's a good film I guess, but at CHRISTMAS?!?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not getting involved in any disagreements i'm staying out of it.

But 120 DAYS TO GO and i can't wait!!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> Lion King is amazing !!
> It's still my fav film at 23yrs old , joint with Jurassic Park !


Love Jurassic park !! I've even read the books


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Now you've gone and done it. The top man has got involved....

[youtube_browser]WSa3UvCJMNw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> Now you've gone and done it. The top man has got involved....
> 
> [youtube_browser]WSa3UvCJMNw[/youtube_browser]


My favourite movie of all time


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> See this is the thing, yous lot are excited because you're included, us lot are miffed because we're not, me because there are several pups in here i would love to buy for......Neither is right or wrong, just opposing opinions, voiced on a pretty well balanced forum, which should be ok.


At 8am this morning I was out walking some ones dog because they can't walk it themselves. I walk this dog every day and never ask for anything in return, even when its pouring with rain or the ground is frozen solid with snow.
I do it because I know I am helping someone in a way I will never understand.

While I was walking this dog, I came across a young Child who was out walking dogs that are well known to cause problems. I wanted to turn my back and walk in the opposite direction, but there was lady verbally attacking this youngster in the most abusive and horrible way.... 'IM REPORTING YOU AND YOUR DOG! YOUR DOG WILL BE KILLED! WE HAVE ALL REPORTED THAT DOG AND NO ONE LIKES IT!' (this dog is simply a very unruly intact dominant male, by no means aggressive and luckily of small size). I walked over to the youngster ...'Hey kid, don't worry...' and gave him a quick run down of the law and dog-dog incidents. The poor lad was almost in tears and telling me how he tries his best with his dog and how is two other dogs behave so beautifully. 
I bit my tongue on what I truly felt because he was just a child and if anyone needs to be told it is his parents who lack knowledge or care when it comes to dogs and Children. 
After the dog walk, a friend of mine was in a bit of a faff over some DIY that they couldn't do. A small simple job that I didn't hesitate to do for them. I knew how useless it would make them feel not to be able to do it or even have a partner who could do it.

This afternoon I was trying to come up with ideas on how to include people into the SS2014, even selfless acts.

This evening, you will have to excuse me if I have a rare moment of madness and throw thoughtful consideration out the window and selfishly become overly excited about :w00t: EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :w00t: SEEECRET SAAAAAAAAANTAAAAAAAAAA :w00t: its that time of year again pups and crazy folk :w00t:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

The Pickles say "BRING ON THE PRESSIES!!"


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

sailor said:


> At 8am this morning I was out walking some ones dog because they can't walk it themselves. I walk this dog every day and never ask for anything in return, even when its pouring with rain or the ground is frozen solid with snow.
> I do it because I know I am helping someone in a way I will never understand.
> 
> While I was walking this dog, I came across a young Child who was out walking dogs that are well known to cause problems. I wanted to turn my back and walk in the opposite direction, but there was lady verbally attacking this youngster in the most abusive and horrible way.... 'IM REPORTING YOU AND YOUR DOG! YOUR DOG WILL BE KILLED! WE HAVE ALL REPORTED THAT DOG AND NO ONE LIKES IT!' (this dog is simply a very unruly intact dominant male, by no means aggressive and luckily of small size). I walked over to the youngster ...'Hey kid, don't worry...' and gave him a quick run down of the law and dog-dog incidents. The poor lad was almost in tears and telling me how he tries his best with his dog and how is two other dogs behave so beautifully.
> ...


Fully excused...... i never argued it was wrong to be excited by it :w00t: feeling emotion isnt selfish, its human. Anyhoo, this tiff pales into nothingness considering general chat today!!! :blink:


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

pogo said:


> I'm not getting involved in any disagreements i'm staying out of it.
> 
> But 120 DAYS TO GO and i can't wait!!!!


Love those collars!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> Love those collars!


Indi dog


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

"I'm dreaming of a pickled Christmas....."


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Why oh why do they repeat JP every year around Christmas?! I mean, it's a good film I guess, but at CHRISTMAS?!?


Not something to watch whilst eating Xmas dinner !



Pointermum said:


> Love Jurassic park !! I've even read the books


It was on Sky yesterday so I recorded it and just finished watching it


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Doesn't look like everyone has responded to GS - or GS hasn't updated the list. 

Either way.....bump!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! some people are bitter, I was sourly disappointed that the age limit on gs ss disabled marnie from participating last year but I along with Caninek9 used initiative rather than starting mini ww3

I loved looking at the openings pics on both  :drool:


eeee presents eeee 

me like presents


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I may have brought a present for SS already 

It had to be done... as a 'wild card' gift. If it doesn't suit the pup/s we get, well, I know it will go down very well with either George or Toppa 
All very well and good, but I did the same thing last week as well 
I can't say for sure if I can restrain myself from doing it again next week either ...... 

I just can't contain myself no more :w00t:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I was in TK Maxx today and saw a few things but resisted buying them (for now). They were things that wouldn't "suit" Lucky so thought I had better wait


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

sailor said:


> I may have brought a present for SS already
> 
> It had to be done... as a 'wild card' gift. If it doesn't suit the pup/s we get, well, I know it will go down very well with either George or Toppa
> All very well and good, but I did the same thing last week as well
> ...


Lucky still wears her collar you got her from SS year before last


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I was in TK Maxx today and saw a few things but resisted buying them (for now). They were things that wouldn't "suit" Lucky so thought I had better wait


i've seen a few nice bits in there mysen. though have to say the one at s****horpe had better stuff then the one here in donny


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> I was in TK Maxx today and saw a few things but resisted buying them (for now). They were things that wouldn't "suit" Lucky so thought I had better wait


Ha ha. Me tooooooo.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> I was in TK Maxx today and saw a few things but resisted buying them (for now). They were things that wouldn't "suit" Lucky so thought I had better wait





Freddie and frank said:


> Ha ha. Me tooooooo.


Me three!!! I was so tempted when I was in TKs the other day and my OH said "oh not that time of year again is it" :yesnod: he likes a little moan but he gets just as excited as me when calis little parcel arrives . . . . .

WOOHOO it's almost Christmas. . . Almost. . . I said almost :yesnod:


----------

